

Show HN: I’m giving away a FREE growth guide today - brandonpindulic

Hey,<p>I wrote a beginner’s guide on gaining traction for your startup and partnered w&#x2F; Moz, GrowthHacker.TV, CrazyEgg and Knowledge.ly<p>I’m giving it away for free today here --http:&#x2F;&#x2F;accel.io&#x2F;t&#x2F;Tnpjd0xEQXNkR1Z6ZEN3dw==<p>Just a quick note, you need to sign up for an Accel.io account before you can receive the guide. Most people just think the link is broken.<p>I hope you like it!
======
Growthguy
This is awesome

